# The Ubuntu Forum Community > Ubuntu Specialised Support > System76 Support > [SOLVED] Usb boot error

## flihi

When booting from my USB drive from my Starling netbook, I get the following error: unkown keyword in configuration file: gfxboot vesamenu.c32: not a com32 image

----------


## mlandpirela

Hi, 

im having the same problem trying to load ubuntu on my new netbook... did u get to solve it? how u did it? 


THANKS!!

----------


## isantop

This is actually due to a bug in Ubuntu 10.10's USB Startup Disk Creator. Due to an underlying incompatibility, it cannot write Ubuntu 10.04 images to a USB.

----------


## repunante

I found the solution here:

http://forums.linuxmint.com/viewtopi...60133&p=343962

Just type:

live

and it will continue with the process.

----------

